# Red Algae and Liquid Carbon



## killi69 (12 Apr 2013)

I am trying to grow a form of red algae called Caloglossa, growing it on wood, like a moss.



two weeks later;


this is what I am trying to achieve (found on this Polish site; Podkarpackie Forum Akwarystyczne :: Zobacz temat - Caloglossa Cf. Beccarii );





My question is will liquid carbon damage this form of red algae as it does other algae? I am considering using LC to help some of my other plants. Any ideas?

Regards, Andre


----------



## alanyusupov (12 Apr 2013)

Hi Andre
Could you please let me know your water param. please,  I got some of it and is not growing at all.
Regards
Alan


----------



## killi69 (12 Apr 2013)

Hi Alan

I don't do any tests, I'm afraid. My specs are; London tap water, CO2 injection, EI ferts, 50% water changes, 24C, 2 x T5 lighting (no reflectors) on about 5 hrs/day.

It grows, but slowly. Here is a recent pic (taken just after a water change, hence the bubbles). I need to tie it down a bit to try and get it to stick around the wood a bit more.


----------

